# Going down to two meals a day



## londie (May 23, 2012)

I wonder if you might be able to offer some advice? 

I have a 15 week old male cockapoo who is on wet food that I feed 3 times a day. The breeder suggested that he can come down on to two meals a day from 16 weeks. Is the okay as there is a lot of conflicting information on the internet from 4-6 months? When did anyone else switch to two meals?


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I switched Millie to 2 meals at 16 weeks after going to puppy party at the vets and they said she could go to 2 meals at that age. I give her a biscuit at dinner time so she still gets something.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I switched mine at about 5 months.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

We put dried food down for Bo (8 months) at breakfast time but she often doesn't eat much of it so I just leave it out for her. I give her some more at teatime which she might not eat till bedtime. She just seems to eat when she's hungry and I never know when that will be.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We went down to 2 meals today!


----------



## Duke'smom (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi, I just saw your thread. My Duke seems to have less of an appetite since he went to have his neuter surgery. However, he does eat what I put in his bowl but not all at once and he eats three times a day. But I might try to see how he does with twice daily feedings with snacks in the middle. He is 6 months old. He seems to like it when I give him treats to egg him on to the feed bowl.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Scarlett went down to 2 meals a day later than 15 weeks, I think she was close to 6 months before she switched. We were having problems with her not wanting to eat, and then eating super fast and throwing up, so we kept her on the 3 smaller meals. She went down to 2 meals on her own. She didn't show an interest in eating a "lunch" meal at all, so I stopped giving her a meal then, and made her 2 other meals a bit bigger so that she was eating the proper amount.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola is doing fab with two meals.. She doesn't miss her lunch at all. Poos are much better too regular and easier to pick up! She gets apple or carrot or stuffed kong (peanut butter is her fav) in the afternoon as well as a selection of training treats throughout the day. She thoroughly enjoys her breakfast and teatime!


----------

